# hmm.. Bagging a 2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee?



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

okay.. so we're bagging one. just ordered an ass load of parts from Kevin at Altered Air. He was a huuuge help and provided some wicked prices!
We want to get this thing as low as possible.. and there aren't too many bagged jeeps out there, so i could imagine it isn't going to be easy.
The first problem we're probably going to run into is mounting the bags.. We got some circle plates from kevin, but thats the best he could do.
For now, we're going with a simple setup, but we're eventually going to start making some phone calls for some BagYards up front.








Whose got some inspirational pictures and some suggestions? I'm trying to gather as much info as possible before we get crackin' next week.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif



_Modified by sbuogr at 6:12 PM 2-6-2010_


----------



## Jester of Paint (Jul 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester of Paint)*

this isnt going to be easy.


----------



## urbanp8nt (Feb 12, 2009)

KICK AZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

that white thing is hideous


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

they both are


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

Jeeps are meant to be lifted, lets not get too crazy with this bagging stuff.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (greyvdub)*

mhmm


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*

Ill nvr forget... In highschool... Dude had cherokee coupe... Slammed. Primer grey. Thought it was dope ish!!


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MyOtherCarHasA5.0)*

see?! there IS hope.


----------



## Jester of Paint (Jul 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Here is more found after googling.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: hmm.. Bagging a 2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee? (sbuogr)*

This seems like an "if you have to ask..." type of question to me. Is this thread serious? Are you looking to get reasonably low or just a mild drop?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: hmm.. Bagging a 2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee? (Afazz)*

looking to get reasonably low. contacted bagyard today about some futurre products from them if we cant get pretty low with what we got. idk tho.. looks like its not gona be easy.


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: hmm.. Bagging a 2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee? (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_ looks like its not gona be easy.


Its air ride........ on a jeep, if theres no kit, of course its not going to be easy


----------



## glsdriver03 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: hmm.. Bagging a 2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee? (SoldierSide16)*

dude why do this? jeeps are for off roading


----------



## bsail25 (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: hmm.. Bagging a 2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee? (glsdriver03)*

this is a disgrace to jeep. When you are done bagging it can we run over it with real jeeps


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: hmm.. Bagging a 2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee? (bsail25)*

i've seen a few 2wd jeeps and they are hard to get decent low without lots of work.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: hmm.. Bagging a 2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee? (glsdriver03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glsdriver03* »_dude why do this? jeeps are for off roading

dont ask me! not my jeep, not my money, not my idea!








i'm just helping my buddy out with the build lol. he's a little


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester of Paint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jester of Paint* »_Here is more found after googling.









[/img] 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

id be in just for the challenge. anyone can buy a kit and lift a jeep.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_id be in just for the challenge. anyone can buy a kit and lift a jeep. 

thats exactly why im in.


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

No offense to these guys, but you would have MUCH better look on a mini-truck forum. Join up on StreetSourceMag.com, GardenStateMinis.com or NorthEastSyndicate.com. DropnDrag.com is also a great forum and has a TON of NJ locals on it. If you have any questions hit me up via e-mail [email protected] I don't know jack about VW's, but I have a solid knowledge of air-ride suspension and minitrucks.
- Matt


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DowntimeDesigns* »_No offense to these guys, but you would have MUCH better look on a mini-truck forum. Join up on StreetSourceMag.com, GardenStateMinis.com or NorthEastSyndicate.com. DropnDrag.com is also a great forum and has a TON of NJ locals on it. If you have any questions hit me up via e-mail [email protected] I don't know jack about VW's, but I have a solid knowledge of air-ride suspension and minitrucks.
- Matt


^^^^ Life saver. Thanks, Matt! i'll keep in touch with you for sure.


----------



## Zachsb3 (Jan 15, 2009)

all those jeeps layin body have full custom frames. its not goin go low easily.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Zachsb3)*

i knoww haha


----------



## VRTT12 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

im in for this one, lets see the skills anthony!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (VRTT12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRTT12* »_im in for this one,


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

hmm.. well we got some goodies:
 
Contitech rear bags just got here a few weeks ago.
AND, Andrew from OpenRoad hooked us up real nice. We have a set of BagYard fronts on the way from Austria!










_Modified by sbuogr at 10:32 AM 3-14-2010_


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ORT


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (got_vdub)*









haha saw this one at World of Wheels in Boston yesterday


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (vdubbinn8611)*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

here are the basic rules i have learned to live by.......... if it has 4wd..... lift it.... awd or 2wd drop it.... bagging a jeep would ruin the jeep completely... i would tell whom ever is doing it to take a drug test http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ORT

Thanks Steveo!
Can't wait to see this project done! Struts should be arriving shortly -- nothing from bilstein ever arrives quickly!


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

if it ends up looking like anything that was posted in here, i think you should stop before you start


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (absoluturq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onelowjolf* »_here are the basic rules i have learned to live by.......... if it has 4wd..... lift it.... awd or 2wd drop it.... bagging a jeep would ruin the jeep completely... i would tell whom ever is doing it to take a drug test http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Good thing this is a 2WD Jeep then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
To each his own. Not my jeep, not my problem.










_Quote, originally posted by *absoluturq* »_if it ends up looking like anything that was posted in here, i think you should stop before you start

LMAO! dude i agree hahaa


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_
Good thing this is a 2WD Jeep then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
To each his own. Not my jeep, not my problem.









LMAO! dude i agree hahaa









touche.... or how ever you spell it!! what kind of ________ buys a 2 wheel drive jeep? thats like buying a 180 degree barrel for a handgun.... stupid


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (onelowjolf)*

lmao! i know. i dont get it either.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i get it


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Thanks Steveo!
Can't wait to see this project done! Struts should be arriving shortly -- nothing from bilstein ever arrives quickly!

Bilstein?!?!? I will just go ahead and say you're doing it wrong from the start... but you guys do what you do.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns)*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DowntimeDesigns* »_
Bilstein?!?!? I will just go ahead and say you're doing it wrong from the start... but you guys do what you do. 

We've been doing this a while and have had great results. Thanks for noticing us though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I have nothing against Bilstein, and I agree you guys do killer things with VW's but this is a completely different animal.
If you are bagging it to lay out, there are products more suitable...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DowntimeDesigns* »_I have nothing against Bilstein, and I agree you guys do killer things with VW's but this is a completely different animal.
If you are bagging it to lay out, there are products more suitable...

BagYard has been bagging vehicles for well over 10 years and is very familiar with American cars and trucks. I think we'll have great success with this project as we have had with all our other projects. We've done everything from 64 Impala's to Smart Convertibles to 79 Cadillac Coupés to Bubbles and Boxes. This isn't a new venture for us by any means. If you have any insight, please feel free to let me know.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

werd.


----------



## EuroJeep (Jul 26, 2010)

*Still under construction*


----------



## EuroJeep (Jul 26, 2010)

The Jeep is still under construction and is no where near complete. Like the boser hood? I can get a couple inches lower in the front I just have to cut the Strut Tower so my Upper Control Arm can pass through it because im that low THANK YOU ANDREW @ OPENROADTUNING.COM for the amazing Bagyard Air Struts custom made for my Jeep!!!!!!! The rear can go a lot lower. I just have to buy a shorter shock absorber because i still have my stock one installed and its waaaay too long and restricts me from going lower. First on my to do list is getting the lower shocks, then cut the strut tower and of course new wheels.


----------



## EuroJeep (Jul 26, 2010)

Forgot one pic...

More photos to come as i progress.


----------



## downlowcustomz (Oct 9, 2009)

i have a bagged and bd 01 cherokee converted to 2wd with a yota front frame clip grafted in..... i can appreciate the work you put into your truck but def not my style..... would love to see it on the ground though laying rocker.....


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

that's awesome! keep up the good work, and get that thing lower!


----------



## EuroJeep (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks man! I cant wait till it lays out! Ill upload more pics as mods come in. You have a bagged Jeep too??


----------



## downlowcustomz (Oct 9, 2009)

yup layin unirail and front crossmember on 20 in front and 22s in the rear.... it still needs all the rear sheetmetal work done and paint and body work, its the bodystyle b4 yours though.....


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

> EuroJeep: Thanks man! I cant wait till it lays out! Ill upload more pics as mods come in. You have a bagged Jeep too??


Due to you guys using struts, chances are it will not lay out. It will sit lower, but with the setup you have it will not properly lay. I suggest going with some Slam Specialties bags and a different setup. 

Check out some mini-truck forums, if the goal is to go LOW... you're gonna need to start cutting.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I think his goal is to go low and retain comfort/drive-ability.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I think his goal is to go low and retain comfort/drive-ability.


ding ding ding!!! we have a winner! :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## downlowcustomz (Oct 9, 2009)

you can go low and retain comfort/drive-ability with just an airbag and a high end shock..... i put bilsteins on everything that i build and everything i build rides amazing.... i get a shock that has custom valving and is tailored to whatever car or truck its going on.... there is alot more going on with suspensions then most people ever dream of, especially when putting something flat on the ground... when you take into consideration roll centers, roll steer, anti-squat, instant centers, tire scrub, steering ackerman (and the list goes on and on) you can build a vehicle that rides amazing and performs well.... im pretty sure sbuogr has seen my work and knows i dont play games when it comes to suspensions..... but this is his truck and build thread and he is doing what his budget and tastes allow.... would i have built it differenty yes, but that doesnt make my way better than his or his better than mine.... its his truck and if he likes it thats all that matters


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah... your work is pretty wicked. Can't argue with that. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

downlowcustomz said:


> you can go low and retain comfort/drive-ability with just an airbag and a high end shock..... i put bilsteins on everything that i build and everything i build rides amazing.... i get a shock that has custom valving and is tailored to whatever car or truck its going on.... there is alot more going on with suspensions then most people ever dream of, especially when putting something flat on the ground... when you take into consideration roll centers, roll steer, anti-squat, instant centers, tire scrub, steering ackerman (and the list goes on and on) you can build a vehicle that rides amazing and performs well.... im pretty sure sbuogr has seen my work and knows i dont play games when it comes to suspensions..... but this is his truck and build thread and he is doing what his budget and tastes allow.... would i have built it differenty yes, but that doesnt make my way better than his or his better than mine.... its his truck and if he likes it thats all that matters


Finally, someone that doesn't just come in here and hate on everything and say "you're doing it wrong". 

I'd be interested in seeing how your jeep rides and handles :thumbup:


----------



## Living_Fetus13 (Jul 13, 2012)

the reason is because 1 they are a rare thing to see, 2 its fun to piss off the people who think jeeps are only meant to be lifted, its almost like yall are communist with jeeps demanding that they are ONLY meant to be lifted. Im currently in the process of doing a 1996 Grand Cherokee. When finished it will be laying body on 26''s, Range Rover front conversion, undecided if i want to actually do a 3D metal graphic on the body yet. Paint will be decided later as the setup for the 6 sundown audio 15s on 3 planet audio big bang 2 3000s.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Glad to see you actually made this happen. Always been a fan of the GC. Couple bits of constructive criticism.

1. If you are building a car like this you need to get rid of that nasty front bumper. It is like 6-8 inches lower than ANY part of the car. Grab an OEM short bumper

2. Widen up the rear wheels, they just don't really fit the lower stance.

Oh and for the love of all things lowered, buy some none bald rear tires


----------

